# NEW FASHION SHOOT



## [Dillz] (Nov 12, 2009)

Makeup by Eric Blair

To see more Photos from this shoot go to my site ---> Dylan White

I took over 1000 photos and wanted to get 3 online asap instead of next week, cuz I have another shoot tomorrow with Eyes Set To Kill so thats another couple of days of work haha anyways comments? :]​


----------



## Jankster (Nov 12, 2009)

great stuff!


----------



## [Dillz] (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank you sir


----------



## whaou (Nov 12, 2009)

Great Job!!! 
I really like the third!!


----------



## [Dillz] (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks yeah I dont really like the third but im glad yo do


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 12, 2009)

First is stunningly creative, flattering to a beautiful girl
Second looks like a police booking photo of a drug addict.
Third nice, not great, but nice.


----------



## JamesMason (Nov 12, 2009)

[Dillz];1750540 said:
			
		

> Thanks yeah I dont really like the third but im glad yo do



I like the 3rd best


----------



## FLASHPOINT* (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice


----------



## [Dillz] (Nov 17, 2009)

The rest of the photos are up at dylanwhite.net


----------



## RancerDS (Nov 18, 2009)

The first one makes the best use of light and shadow composition.  It and the third one really jump out at me.  The last (third one) stands out in how it is a natural photo which captured a great expressive smile, with face up tilted to give it an inspirational sense.


----------



## [Dillz] (Nov 20, 2009)

uhhh thanks man haha


----------



## CCarsonPhoto (Nov 20, 2009)

#3 has the best lighting, IMO


----------



## SrBiscuit (Nov 20, 2009)

i agree with the 3rd having the best lighting.

#1 looks like PP went too far.


----------



## holderbeam (Nov 21, 2009)

pics are really good models could have had more tension in the face (look at me one episode of americas next top model and i think im tyra) but anyway :thumbup:


----------



## [Dillz] (Nov 22, 2009)

SrBiscuit said:


> i agree with the 3rd having the best lighting.
> 
> #1 looks like PP went too far.



Yep your right haha and thanks!


----------



## lovely_srivastava (Nov 23, 2009)

[Dillz];1750230 said:
			
		

> Makeup by Eric Blair
> 
> To see more Photos from this shoot go to my site ---> Dylan White
> 
> I took over 1000 photos and wanted to get 3 online asap instead of next week, cuz I have another shoot tomorrow with Eyes Set To Kill so thats another couple of days of work haha anyways comments? :]​


Excellent job Dear
first & last photo like it:love::love::love::love::love::love:

thanks dear


----------



## Nikkor (Dec 22, 2009)

I like them a lot. The only thing I'd say is the first picture looks like some of the face softening trickled into her upper lip a little, so it threw me off a little on that. But overall, really well done. I love the makeup!


----------



## GwHizzKid (Dec 28, 2009)

i like the shots! however the blur on the chin and neck of the firs photo bothers me. however great stuff!


----------

